# ET- Fern Dying



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

My ET fern has suddenly started to go down hill. The fronds are browning, even the new ones. I suspect it has something to do with lighting, but I'm not for sure. There were also snails in my viv. so I removed the fern a while ago (they were destroying it). Does anyone know if this could be a factor? If I end up killing this one, does anyone have a source for them? Thanks, Sam


----------



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

I own ET fern and just divided it and am drying to get the divisions to grow...

Lighting: They like moderate light, but will burn as shown by browning of the tips
Moisture: They like to dry out between watering...if they are kept too moist, they will rot
Humidity: As High as possible

Got any pictures?


----------



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

*trying to get divisions to go...


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

I am having the same issue. I noticed that the drying between watering really does make a difference, which is difficult to achieve with misting systems running..


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

qwertkb2d said:


> I own ET fern and just divided it and am drying to get the divisions to grow...
> 
> Lighting: They like moderate light, but will burn as shown by browning of the tips
> Moisture: They like to dry out between watering...if they are kept too moist, they will rot
> ...


Thanks, it has moderate/high light but I think the watering may be the issue, I believe I may be over watering. Sadly I don't have a working camera


----------

